# Bildvergrößerung wie auf www.2xist.de



## nitrobesim (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Ich kann das schlecht erklären, darum bitte ich euch einfach mal auf http://www.2xist.de zugehen und dort irgendeine Kategorie anzuklicken und wenn man dort auf das Produktbild klickt, wird das vergrößert und so einem Pop-Up Ding oder was auch immer das ist.

Wie kann ich *genau* dasselbe für mich gestalten


----------



## olguil (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,


ich bin auch kein Profi, aber wenn du ein Foto hast z.B. Beispiel.jpg, welches ganz normal im HTML-Code geschrieben steht kannst du einen Link drum herumschreiben:


```
<IMG src="Beispiel.jpg" alt="" height="100" width="200" border="0">
```
oder als Popup und original Grösse 


```
<A href="Beispiel.jpg" target="_new"><IMG src="Beispiel.jpg" alt="" height="400" width="600" border="0"></A>
```
 

Frage: Benutzt du ein Frameset? - Dann ist _new gut so. In meinem Beispiel hier wird das PopUp 400 x 600 gross.

Ich hoffe, dass du weiter kommst. Schöne Weihnachten.

Oliver


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Dezember 2004)

Diese Lösung ist aber nicht so optimal. Hier wird nämlich das große Bild geladen auch wenn nur ein kleines erforderlich ist. Besser wäre es, eine kleine und eine große Version des Bildes am Server zu speichern. Gib außerdem bitte einen Alt-Text ein!


----------



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2004)

Ich m öchte das aber bitte genauso haben wie es dort ist!
Also kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Dezember 2004)

Passt das so, wie ich es hier gemacht habe?
http://www.dr-postler.at/index.php?id=lage
Wenn ja, kannst du gerne meinen Code kopieren. Viel ist ja nicht dabei...


----------



## DjMG (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi !


ich weiß zwar selbst nicht mehr, wie ich das hinbekommen hab,
aber folgende sachen kann ich bei mir noch herauslesen:



```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function go(bild, width, height) {
setTimeout("window.open(\"" + bild + "\",\"Optionen\",\"toolbar=no,status=no,width=" + width + ",height=" + height + "\")",1);
}
// -->
</script>
```
 
und dann


```
<a onmouseover="window.status='Nizza 2004';return true" onmouseout="window.status='';return true" href="javascript:go('http://djmg.dj.funpic.de/fotos/nizza/strand1.JPG',%20800,%20600)">
<img src="nizza/strand1_tn.jpg" width=120 height=90 border=0 alt="Nizza 2004"></a>
</script>
```
 
beim zweiten code ersetzt du einfach die verknüpfungen.
der erste, der in klammer steht, da brauchst du die ganze adresse des bildes und das ist auch das große.
beim zweiten (<img src=....>" da machst du dir ein kleines bild, 120x90 oder ähnlich, und da gib nur den normalen pfad an (wenn das bild in einem ordner bilder ist dann "/bilder/deinbild.jpg" , wenn es in keinem eigenen ordner drinnen ist dann "deinbild.jpg".

Dort wo bei mir Nizza 2004, da kannst du es austauschen auf einen anderen namen, der dann angezeigt wird, wenn man mit der maus drüberfährt.

bei mir schaut das dann so aus:

http://djmg.dj.funpic.de/fotos/fotos.htm 



Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen 

Lg
DjMG


----------



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2004)

Aber guck mal doch mal auf http://www.2xist.de da wird kein neues Fenster geöffnet, sondern so ein PopUp Artiges Teil


----------



## DjMG (25. Dezember 2004)

nene, da siehst du was falsch.

das is ein neues fenster !

(popup = auf springen = neues fenster  )

nur das das bei dem shop halt zentriert ist, aber bir mir is es fast genauso.


Lg
DjMG


----------



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2004)

aber als ich da bei dir probierte, da kam dann bei der Landkarte ein neues großes Fenster. Kein neues Fenster, wo man das andere auch gesehen hat, weil nur eine bestimmte Größe aufwies


----------



## DjMG (25. Dezember 2004)

das mit der landkarte hab nicht ich gepostet sondern
mein Österreischischer kollege  Johann Postler.


schaust du bei mir:

http://djmg.dj.funpic.de/fotos/fotos.htm  !


Lg
DjMG


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Dezember 2004)

Auf jeden Fall würde es dir nützen, wenn du mal die Suche bemühen würdest. Heisser Tipp: Versuche es mit PopUp als Suchmaschinenfutter.
[OT]
Kollege stimmt. Klasse 7B, BRG Reutte
[/OT]


----------

